# Build your own wood pellet stove from a 55 gallon drum in a weekend?



## Don2222 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello

*It can be done using a Mig Welder. What do you think? Will it work well?*

See
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pellet-Stov...781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25711daf4d

You will receive an eBook featuring a construction article and a few measured drawings showing you how I built a wood pellet burner with a removable burn pot and auger style pellet feeder. This article is the result of a year of trial and error in the building and running of this setup. 
Included in this 55 page, information packed document are parts descriptions, parts suppliers and a tools list, including how to run it and use it. It can also be adapted to heat water for multiple purposes in the included section about how to construct a flame tube heat exchanger. You can install this burner/feeder setup in a discarded hot water heater or a 30 or 55 gallon drum. You won't be disappointed as you follow a unit under step by step construction with actual photos showing the relationship of how the burner goes together and how to build the auger feeder. If you have a wire or MIG welder and some simple cutting tools, *you can construct this entire stove setup in a weekend or two*. Your imagination in where it gets used is the only limit. 
Perfect for the cabin or your shop where you don't use a ton of firewood. Install one in your old pot bellied stove. 
So, if you don’t want to pay the big bucks for a pellet stove, and want to take advantage of the inexpensive pellets available today, and are tired of cutting the tree, cutting the logs, splitting the logs, carrying the wood, stacking the wood, filling the stove and taking out the ashes... *this burner is for you*.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 9, 2012)

I doubt my insurance lady would want to see that in my house....  No UL listing. Homemade. No safety controls. Light gauge construction. 

For a fun project to burn outside........ It may be o.k... But I still dont want one. And I am a Pellet stove freak.


----------



## smoke show (Jun 10, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I am a Pellet stove freak.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 10, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I doubt my insurance lady would want to see that in my house.... No UL listing. Homemade. No safety controls. Light gauge construction.
> 
> For a fun project to burn outside........ It may be o.k... But I still dont want one. And I am a Pellet stove freak.


 
LOL I agree, but I knew someone would try to make something like this!


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jun 10, 2012)

Be great for the hunting camp.

Without UL listings and safeties there is no way any insurance co is going to allow that, at least not and write a policy on the home.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope the hunting camp has electricity. Looks like an open burner which makes me wonder about efficiency. Seems like a quick way to lose $16. Ah well, there's a scheme for every dreamer on the planet.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello

I think a real purpose is something like this could be made into a kit for easy assembly. Then it could be used as a teaching tool to show how pellet stoves work and the need for the safety switches and NFI and UL approval.

Currently there is no actual training for pellet stove technicians except the OEM training offered by certain Manufacturers in their locations.
There is a big need for some basic non biased training that is generic for all brands.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 10, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I think a real purpose is something like this could be made into a kit for easy assembly. Then it could be used as a teaching tool to show how pellet stoves work and the need for the safety switches and NFI and UL approval.
> 
> ...



You can try and get your NFI license for Pellet... Thats better than nothing and it will show your customers that your "certified".  Eric from Kinsman Stoves (dealer) has his NFI in Wood and Pellet, Scott Williamson (on this site also), and I am sure many other dealers or Hearth related people on this site have it.... Having the NFI license is a must IMHO, if your gonna be working, fixing, or selling stoves. 

I hope to get mine within a couple yrs. As soon as my daughter gets a little bigger. I have a good, stable job now. But hope to do something bigger one day 

I still see that stove as a bad idea. Unless its used outside or in a steel building (under constant supervision), nah... Just outside.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jun 10, 2012)

Yea sounds pretty dangerous.. About like the wood stove drum conversions you see around. Building a smoker might be a better idea.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 10, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> You can try and get your NFI license for Pellet... Thats better than nothing and it will show your customers that your "certified". Eric from Kinsman Stoves (dealer) has his NFI in Wood and Pellet, Scott Williamson (on this site also), and I am sure many other dealers or Hearth related people on this site have it.... Having the NFI license is a must IMHO, if your gonna be working, fixing, or selling stoves.
> 
> I hope to get mine within a couple yrs. As soon as my daughter gets a little bigger. I have a good, stable job now. But hope to do something bigger one day
> 
> I still see that stove as a bad idea. Unless its used outside or in a steel building (under constant supervision), nah... Just outside.


 
Yes, that stove is not a good idea.

Getting the NFI for pellet is a good idea. There are only certain places you can go for the test but definitely worthwhile


----------

